# 1000th Post & Thank you



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

So this is my 1000th post, it's been a very enjoyable ride. I just wanted to thank all of the BOTLs and SOTLs here on Cigar Live for welcoming me and accepting me and my sometimes weird and unusual comments. I've made some new and hopefully lasting relationships with some great people. I hope to be able to find a way to start the Cigar Brick and Morter Blog this year and hopefully meet more of the most generous, kind, and considerate bunch of BOTLs and SOTLs on any forum...:sweat: tears not sweat guys... 

A special thanks to Stogie for his efforts to host such a wonderful place for us to be part of, and Mitro for putting up with me....

With Heartfelt Thanks
GreySmoke

PS Second pic is the "Bunch of Cigars" going out to Rojo Camacho on Monday for winning my contest.....


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Quite an accomplishment! Congrats, Bro!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice landmark on you postings,keep it up....


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Congrats on 1000 Ben!*


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats on hitting 1000!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on hitting 1000 Ben!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You're on your way old timer


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Gratz on the 1k posts!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Way to go Ben--Congrats of your 1000th..


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats - BIG time!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

way to go Ben and I look forward to meeting you at the end of the month!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations on another milestone. Well done.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats. they add up fast. its a great board we have here


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

congrats on the 1000 milestone.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats on the big 1k


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

1000, that's it LOL just joking. Congrats! This is the best place on the net I don't care what anybody says!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

this is my 6th post , i got a long way to go to catch up ... Congrats ....


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> 1000, that's it LOL just joking. Congrats! This is the best place on the net I don't care what anybody says!


I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!

Gotta agree with you on the best place though....


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats on the 1k you mad bomber! Hope you enjoy this weekend, celebrating is the best thing for a 1000th post


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations Ben, It is the best place!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

congrats!! one day ill be posting the same thing...but untill then..haha!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 1K mark!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Ben!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hip...Hip...Oh never mind you know the rest! Congrats on a 1000.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Congratulations Ben, It is the best place!!!


Congratulations back at ya for your 1000th!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the 1000th post. I, too, have found everyone here very accepting. Just wish I lived in a more populated area so I might get in on some of the herfs.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats Ben and Happy Independence Day! 

CD


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats!! And thanks again for the contest.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

congrats on the milestone


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats Ben!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Good Job


----------

